# Idaho's Curlew grassland Upland hunting?



## SleepyG

Has anyone ever hunted this in Idaho, just north of Snowville, Utah? I didn't even know this place existed till I happen to drive through a portion of it on a little dirt road just west of Highway 37 in between Roy, Idaho and Holbrook, Idaho. I have been told it holds many types of upland birds. And from what I have read you can hunt it, I'm just not sure exactly where's a good place to start. I have a sage/sharp-tail grouse permit for Idaho this year and I'm really hoping to try and bag some this year. Any advice would be appreciated, pm if you would rather, thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I have some advice for you- Don't throw the names of yours and others' hunting spots online unless you want them invaded by the masses. :roll:


----------



## SleepyG

Well the area is very very big, but I know what you mean. Im just looking for some advice, hence why I said PM me if people wanted. Besides im not looking for specifics, Im a resident of Idaho and just happen to be stationed here in Hill AFB in Utah. Trust me I know lots of places to go up around my home town in Idaho. Im just going a big hunting trip and my first stop before I get to Twin Falls was to try out this area I just found. I cant wait to go either i have like 25 days of leave and Im spending it all on hunting. My first week will be this small excursion then heading home to do some quail and huns and getting the trailer ready for the deer opener in Idaho. Then back to twin for more hunting then back to Utah, before the wife goes crazy  !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

There are NO birds on th Curlew Grass land... NONE!


----------



## SleepyG

Not sure if that is an attempt at humor, or serious. I say this since from what I have read of Tex's post, there always seems to be a sense of humor in them :O•-: !


----------



## huntingbuddy

Yep Tex is right there are no birds. Wouldn't even waste my time.


----------



## Theekillerbee

They should call it the National Graze lands. They let so many stinking cows in there, they rape the land and pilfer the feed. Heck if you ask me, livestock should not be allowed to graze on public property, period. Flame on ranchers, I could care less how much you raise your beef prices...the elk and deer will be more than sufficient at my place.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Theekillerbee said:


> They should call it the National Graze lands. They let so many stinking cows in there, they rape the land and pilfer the feed. Heck if you ask me, livestock should not be allowed to graze on public property, period. Flame on ranchers, I could care less how much you raise your beef prices...the elk and deer will be more than sufficient at my place.


Cows are evil. I hate em. I don't hate people who make their living raising them but the damage that has been done to our wilderness and streams in this state to cattle is immense. Things have changed over the years, but it's still a huge problem on a lot of public and private ground. I hunt birds all over the country in many different states. I hunt private land, public land, and private land open to the public. Every time I see land that used to hold great numbers of birds but now sits inert with ZERO wildlife at all, cows are the common denominator. I love a good ribeye as much as the next guy though... I guess I'm evil too...


----------



## Rictanica

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Theekillerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should call it the National Graze lands. They let so many stinking cows in there, they rape the land and pilfer the feed. Heck if you ask me, livestock should not be allowed to graze on public property, period. Flame on ranchers, I could care less how much you raise your beef prices...the elk and deer will be more than sufficient at my place.
> 
> 
> 
> Cows are evil. I hate em. I don't hate people who make their living raising them but the damage that has been done to our wilderness and streams in this state to cattle is immense. Things have changed over the years, but it's still a huge problem on a lot of public and private ground. I hunt birds all over the country in many different states. I hunt private land, public land, and private land open to the public. Every time I see land that used to hold great numbers of birds but now sits inert with ZERO wildlife at all, cows are the common denominator. I love a good ribeye as much as the next guy though... I guess I'm evil too...
Click to expand...

You know, I think you may be bitter because no one ever gets their favorite cow mounted  I'm with you on the overgrazing of public land. It pisses me right on off :evil:

But yes a good Ribeye....mmmmm


----------



## Pumpgunner

My golden rule is that if the cows are in there, the upland birds probably aren't. I've had 2 prime grouse hunting spots ruined by cows in the last 2 years. Nothing makes me madder, but the forest service has ZERO interest in what's going on. It's frustrating to say the least. I'm not anti-cow or anti-rancher in the least but grazing animals have their place, and it's not on National Forest land.


----------



## huntingbuddy

There is an area in Idaho my family used to frequent for years that had amazing pheasant hunting. Now there is a corporate dairy farm there and the hunting in the whole area sucks, it has absolutely gone down the tubes.


----------



## yfzduner450

I'm gonna take the side of the rancher as I've got a few friends who make a living raising and selling cattle. I spend all my vacation time on the ranches and help out wherever i can. I'm all up for bird hunting but not when it means sacrificing people earning a living. It's hard enough dealing with all the wildlife regs, they don't need anymore. I believe ranchers and farmers are some of the last "hard" working people in america!!


----------



## flyfitch

PM sent


----------



## bwhntr

yfzduner450 said:


> I'm gonna take the side of the rancher as I've got a few friends who make a living raising and selling cattle. I spend all my vacation time on the ranches and help out wherever i can. I'm all up for bird hunting but not when it means sacrificing people earning a living. It's hard enough dealing with all the wildlife regs, they don't need anymore. I believe ranchers and farmers are some of the last "hard" working people in america!!


+1


----------



## Rictanica

I'm all for someone making a living. But what really chaps my behind is that said rancher has no problem over grazing public land and then denies access even through his land to the public. Its not like these guys pay what I would consider a fair price to graze on the land I could be hunting. If a respectable amount of money was funneled back into the health of the land I would be ok with it.


----------



## paddler

I was hunting some private ground open to the public yesterday and talked to a rancher when I got back to my truck. He was quite friendly, and even invited to let me hunt his ground which is closed to hunting. He was a bit nervous because a protion of the ground had cows on it. I told him I've never shot a cow, I don't carry the right loads.

Grazing sure does devaste an area in the short term. But what about ungrazed CRP? You get that 4' tall grass, but I don't see many birds in it. What gives?


----------



## Rictanica

Back in the 90's I received a trespassing ticket for walking on a public road going through private land. I was walking along the road no shirt, no knife, no gun, just shorts, just out for a walk when I was approached by a pickup truck, a dude, and a shotgun. I understood his position, especially because he was holding a shotgun. It took me over an hour to walk back to my car to meet with the sheriff. After several years I went back to find the gates that used to cross the road illegally, had been removed and replaced with a sign saying not to leave the road. Driving through the land I didn't see any cows on the thin parcels of land on each side of the road. I had to go to the public side of the island to find some cows.... That really pizzed me off! I wanted to go back and get the sheriff to have him get me my 80 bucks back.


----------

